# [Review] Cougar SX-460 PCGH Edition - Silber und doch Gold?



## Gast1111 (8. Mai 2011)

_Einleitung:
_Cougar brachte 2010 mit dem Cougar SX eine überarbeitete Version des damals beliebten Cougar S auf den Markt.
Nun hat sich PC Games Hardware dem Cougar SX angenommen und hat zusammen mit Cougar an einer verbesserten Version
gearbeitet. Das neue PCGH Netzteil soll leiser, günstiger und eleganter sein.
Ob PCGH und Cougar diese Versprechen halten soll dieser Test klären.
Das Cougar SX 460 PCGH Edition im PCGH Preisvergleich
_Inhaltsverzeichnis:
_Das Interaktive Inhaltsverzeichnis leitet euch mit den entsprechenden Klicks zu den benannten "Kapiteln"
unter jedem "Kapitel" findet ihr den entsprechenden Link zurück.

-Der erste Eindruck
-Die Kabel
-Die Verarbeitung
-Das Design
-Das Innenleben
-Die Leistung
-Fazit
-Danksagungen

_Der erste Eindruck:
Klick[anker]
_Das Cougar SX 460 wurde extra in der Gesamtleistung etwas abgespeckt um einen günstigeren Preis zu ermöglichen,
daher bietet es im Vergleich zu dem normalen SX Netzteilen nur 460 Watt statt mindestens 550,
diese Leistung sollte aber locker für jeden normalen Gamer PC reichen.
Die Verpackung gibt sich sehr schlicht, neben dem 80 PLUS Silber Logo, ist unter anderem das PCGH Logo
sowie natürlich das Cougar Logo vertreten. Auch ein nVidia SLI Ready sowie selbiges vom Konkurrenten AMD für
Crossfire pranken auf der weißen Verpackung. Das Netzteil wird zwar als SLI und CF Ready beworben, allerdings
liegen nur ein 6+2 und ein 6 Pin Stecker bei, so dass es schwer fallen sollte damit mehr als eine Oberklasse 
Grafikkarte zu betreiben.

Die Verpackung des SX 460 wird mit Logos wie AMD Game! Ready, ATI CFX und nVidia SLI Ready geschmückt.

Auf der Rückseite finden sich Technische Details zu bspw. den Japanischen 105° Kondensatoren (unten links) und der
Technischen Daten wie Amperestärke, Kabellänge usw.

Wenn man die Verpackung öffnet blickt einem das PCGH Logo nebst dem Cougar Logo entgegen, desweitern schmückt sich
das Netzteil mit dem "Titel" Limited Edition.

Wie man sehen kann ist die Verpackung in Weiß/Schwarz gehalten und damit sehr schlicht und edel,
im inneren hat die Verpackung einen "modularen" Aufbau, in den verschiedenen Päckchen lagern 
Kabel, das Netzteil, Schrauben und "Zubehör".

_Die Kabel:
Klick
_Anderes als bei den normalen Cougar SX Netzteilen oder ganz einfach anders als bei so ziemlich allen Netzteilen in diesem Preisbereich
kommt das PCGH Netzteil nicht mit gesleevten Kabeln sondern mit sogenannten Flachbandkabeln.
Diese sind statt mit dem Kunststoffgeflecht "Sleeve" mit einer Plastikhülle (Gummi(?)artigen) überzogen,
daher sind die Kabel wie der Name schon sagt sehr Kompakt und flach, trotzdem sind sie sehr gut zu verlegen,
sprich dehnbar/biegsam. Als kleines Extra (Wahrscheinlich ungewollt) riechen sie auch noch na neuem Auto 

Wenn man nun eines dieser Päckchen öffnet findet man einen ganzen Wust an sehr flachen und biegsamen Kabeln darin.

Wenn man sie dann mal entrollt hat sieht man das es zwar nicht so viele sind, aber abgesehen vom FDD Adapter alle sehr lang sind.
Desweiteren liegt ein sehr schicker "Kabelbinder" den das Cougar Logo schmückt und 4 Schrauben bei, auch im Bild der FDD Adapter.


Wie man sehen kann sind die Kabel alle ausreichend lang für Midi Tower, bei Big Tower würde ich davor noch einmal ausmessen
ob die Kabel denn wirklich reichen.

Eine komplette Liste der Kabel zeigt ebenfalls dass Cougar zwar gegenüber den größeren Brüdern gespart hat aber dennoch
nicht an Anschlüssen gegeizt. Der einzige Dorn im Auge sollte für MGPU User die etwas karge Zahl an PCIE Kabeln sein.

_Die Verarbeitung:
Klick
_Das Cougar SX 460 PCGH Edition bietet durch und durch eine sehr gute Verarbeitung, nichts knarzt, nichts knackt und vor allem
nichts Fiept! Weder im Leerlauf (Hier ist Spulenfiepen besonders ärgerlich), noch im Spielebetrieb oder unter Volllast (Überlast)
fiept eine einzige Spule, das einzige was man hört ist unter Volllast das gerade noch aus dem Gehäuse hörbare Rauschen des
Lüfters, der aber im Leerlauf sowie unter Gaminglast schweigt.
Das Gehäuse, oder auch Case genannt, lässt sich beim SX 460 nur sehr schwer öffnen, das liegt laut
Cougar daran dass das Gehäuse eben sehr stabil und hochwertig ist und dazu kommt noch das ein Netzteil
eigentlich nicht aufgeschraubt werden sollte, daher können die meisten User wohl darüber hinweg sehen.

Um den Lüfter zu lösen muss man als erstes die 4 inneren Schrauben auf dem Deckel lösen.

Nachdem man weitere 6 Schrauben (4 am Deckel und 1 an jeder Seite) gelöst hat kann man das "Chassis" abnehmen.
Man muss etwas Kraft aufwenden, sollte aber nicht reißen sondern eher "ruckeln"

_Das Design:
Klick
_Das SX 460 wurde im Design nochmals komplett von PCGH überarbeitet und in Weiß lackiert, wodurch
es sehr schlicht wirkt. Außerdem ist das PCGH Logo sowie das Cougar Logo aufgesprayt, die Farbe
ist allerdings so gewählt dass man sie sieht, aber nicht heraussticht.

Die fest verbauten Kabel am SX 460 sind in einer separaten Schachtel untergebracht.

Das PC Games Hardware Logo, das allerdings bei den neueren Revisionen auf Wunsch der Community nicht mehr aufgesprayt ist,
das heißt die Seite ist "clean"

Das PCGH NT strahlt in seiner ganzen Pracht wenn man es schräg ansieht, so das man möglichst viele Perspektiven hat.

Mit der Garantie nimmt es Cougar anscheinend sehr Ernst, der Aufkleber auf der Schraube ist mit einer Art "Super Glue" befestigt,
was es sehr schwer macht ihn nicht zu zerstören, wenn man das NT öffnen will.

_Das Innenleben:
Klick
_Im Inneren verbaut Cougar nur absolut hochwertige Teile, darunter finden sich z.B Japanische 105° Kondensatoren
und extrem dicht gewickelte Kupferspulen, für die die es nicht wissen, je dichter eine Spule gewickelt wurde desto
unanfälliger ist sie gegen Spulenfiepen.
Der von Cougar verbaute Lüfter, der sich hinter der wabenförmigen Abdeckung verbirgt, ist ebenfalls sehr
hochwertig, und belästigt einen mit keinerlei Wahrnehmbaren Geräuschen wie klackern des Lagers oder schleifen.
Auch die vielen Schutzmechanismen die verbaut wurden um den Otto Normalverbraucher vor bpsw. Überspannung
zu schützen sprechen für dieses Netzteil.


 *UVP (Unterspannungsschutz)*
                Falls die Spannungen auf den einzelnen Leitungen unter  einen  gewissen Toleranzwert fallen, schaltet sich das Netzteil  automatisch  ab.
 *OVP (Überspannungsschutz)*
               Falls die Spannungen auf den einzelnen Leitungen über   einen gewissen Toleranzwert steigen, schaltet sich das Netzteil   automatisch ab.
 *SCP (Kurzschlusssicherung)*
               Im Falle eines Kurzschlusses verhindert diese Sicherung   eine Beschädigung der Kernkomponenten des Netzteils und der einzelnen   Systemkomponenten.
 *OPP (Überlastschutz)*
               Wenn das System “überdimensioniert“ ist, also mehr   Leistung vom Netzteil beansprucht wird als es leisten kann, wird diese   Sicherung ausgelöst.
 *OCP (Überstromschutz)*
               Sollte die Last auf den einzelnen Leitungen höher sein als  angegeben, schaltet das Netzteil automatisch ab.
Bemängeln muss man an dieser Stelle aber das fehlen der NLO (Unterlastungsschutz) sowie der OTP (Überhitzungsschutz)
Schutzschaltungen die leider nicht vorhanden sind, das sollte bei einem Netzteil dieser Preisklasse doch drin sein.
 
Das Cougar Netzteil ist im Inneren, Cougar Typisch, sehr gut verarbeitet, die festen Kabel sind Durchgehend gesleeved.
Man gewinnt aber leider den Eindruck das hier alles ziemlich gequetscht ist.

Wenn man die seitliche Abdeckung (Case) abnimmt, kann man das Cougar Wabengitter, das über dem Lüfter sitzt, ausgiebig betrachten.
Laut Cougar (Und mein Test mit einem normalen Lüftergitter bestätigte das) soll es die Lautstärke senken.

Bei dem montierten Lüftermodell handelt es sich um nichts außergewöhnliches, ein simples schwarzes 0815 Modell,
was allerdings sehr leise arbeitet und nicht klackert.

Das Netzteil arbeitet auf 2 12V Rails, die 1. Rail wird für Peripherie und einen PCI E Stromanschluss genutzt,
die 2. Rail wird für den 2. (nicht unbedingt notwenigen, je nach Grafikkarte) PCI E Anschluss verwendet.

Der Lüfter verwendet ein sogenanntes Hydro Dynamic Bearing, zu Deutsch Dynamisches Wasser (Flüssig) Lager,
welches den Lüfter laufruhiger, gerade in niedrigeren Drehzahlen, machen soll.
   _Die Leistung:
Klick[anker]
_Der Hauptsächliche Kaufgrund für ein Netzteil wird wohl bei den meißten normalen Usern
- na gut wird sind zwar PCGH Extreme aber was solls - bei der Leistung und nicht bei dem
tollen Design, der guten Verarbeitung oder des Supports hier im Forum liegen sondern bei dem
was das Netzteil letztendlich auf den Messbalken bringt. -
Und genau hier punktet das SX 460 auf voller Liene!
Für die Benchmarks verwende ich wie üblich Alltagssituationen + eine Stresssituation:

Das Testsystem besteht aus:
Phenom 955 Black Edition @ 3.8GHz @ 1.45V
ATi Radeon HD 4890 @ 995/2200 MHz @ 1.35V
12 GiB (2x2 + 2x4) DDR3 @ 1333 @ 1.7V
Asus M4E78T-E
 Die Spannungen wurden alle bewusst über das benötigte angehoben um die Leistungsaufnahme zu erhöhen.

Die Situationen:

Im Leerlauf liefen folgende Programme:
-Skype
-Steam
-MS Office

Im Spielebetrieb:
Wurde Battlefield Bad Company 2 jeweils 2 Stunden lang jeweils das selbe Level wiederholt (Insgesamt 10 mal das ganze)

Unter Vollast/Stress Test liefen sowohl der Furmark als auch Prime95 für absolute Rechenvollauslastung.
Die Leistungsaufnahme:


Hier punktet das PCGH Netzteil im typischen Spielebetrieb auf voller Linie, aufgrund der Begebenheit,
dass Netzteile die beste Effizienz erreichen wenn sie zu etwa 50% ausgelastet sind kann es sich hier
sogar vor das Seasonic X-760 setzen dass sogar mit 80 PLUS Gold zertifiziert wurde.
Im Leerlauf sowie unter Volllast erzielt es weiterhin sehr gute Ergebnisse, kann sich allerdings nicht mehr
von den goldenen Kollegen setzen. Allerdings kann es sich in jeder Situation um ein gutes Stück vor das OCZ 
Netzteil, das den billigen Altheimer symbolisiert, absetzen und somit bares Geld sparen falls sie auch noch auf
ein etwas älteres Modell oder eins für unter 50€ setzen.
Im Bereich der Spannungsstabilität hält sich das PCGH Netzteil absolut super!
Zum Vergleich die Grenzwerte die festgelegt wurden sind:
3.14-3.47V
4.75-5.25V
11.40-12.60V
Gerade im 12V Bereich sind die Spannungen erstaunlich stabil, hier sieht man die Qualität!
_Fazit:
Klick
_Das Cougar SX 460 PCGH Edition ist ein Top Netzteil, mit seinem sehr leisen Lüfter, dem modularen Kabelsystem und den
sehr guten Leistungsdaten ist es mit seinen 460W ein super Netzteil für den typischen Gamer Rechner.
Auch wenn es beim 80 PLUS Test nur Silber schaffte so gibt es doch trotzdem den Gold Award!
​ 
 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Danksagungen:

_ Mein herzlicher Dank geht an PCGH besonders an Herrn Waadt und an Cougar an Herrn Verfuerth!
 http://www.cougar-world.de/​


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Mai 2011)

Its done 
Wenn ihr fragen habt immer her damit - und diesmal gehen die Bilder hoffentlich


----------



## Painkiller (18. Mai 2011)

Gutes Review!  Die Flachbandkabel sind mal eine gute Idee!


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Mai 2011)

Finde ich auch, gerade wenn man das Netzteil in einem Gehäuse verbaut was für einen HTPC/Server gedacht ist in dem wenig Platz ist sparen sie einem ne Menge Arbeit 
P.S: Danke!


----------



## Painkiller (18. Mai 2011)

Ich hab ein GX800 von Cougar und tat mir echt schwer alle Kabel auf der Rückseite des Antec 1200 unterzubringen sodas das Case auch noch zu geht^^ Wenn ich mein System mal umbau, werd ich bei Christian auch Flackbandkabel ordern. 

Über Technik und Ausstattung brauchen wir ja nicht reden.  Cougar-Qualität eben.


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Mai 2011)

Jap Quali ist einfach super.
Zum Test habe gerade noch die letzten (hoffentlich) Rechtschreibfehler ausgemerzt


----------



## sp01 (18. Mai 2011)

Sehr schöne Review 
Nur die Links, zu den Texten / Bildern funktionieren nicht - getestet mit Safari und Chrome.


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (18. Mai 2011)

Schöner Test. Da kann man echt schwach werden... (Will auch haben.)
Das man nur ein Grafikkarte damit "betreiben" kann, is doch total egal. Man kann dann ja ein anderes NT nehmen.

Links gehen auch mit dem Firefox nicht.


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Mai 2011)

Hey sp01,
die Bilder habe ich diesmal absichtlich nicht in Riesenauflösung hochgeladen, da bei 12MP
man eh nur noch nen Farbstückchen sieht ganz von der Größe abgesehen.
Und zu den Links, die gingen bei mir (also von mir aus) schon beim letztem Review nicht,
aber laut Klutten gehen sie wenn man nen 2. mal auf den Thread klickt, er konnte es
mir auch nicht erklären.
mfg


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Mai 2011)

Jo der Test von dir scheint recht gut zu sein hab ihn aber noch nicht komplett durchgelesen, (spiel gerade Witcher2 Sorry!), was mir aber optisch missfällt ist das du die Bilder einfach so zusammen geklatscht hast ohne Zwischenraum und keiner kurzen Erklärung oder Kommentar zum Bild so wie es üblich ist! Das Problem von Painkiller kenn ich hab ja auch das Antec1200 und das GX800 Watt, die Seitenwand ist fast ein wenig ausgebeult.


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Mai 2011)

Hey Hulki,
auch das habe ich extra gemacht (Etwas altes ist ja nicht unbedingt gut),
denn ich mein wenn man immer so einen Text zwischen den Bildern hat stört das mehr als dass
es nutzt, schließlich ist die "Erklärung" weiter unten.
Aber wenn noch mehr Text zwischen den Bildern haben wollen mach ich das natürlich


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2011)

Die Bilder sehe ich schon, aber sind das alle? 
Außerdem wäre eine größere Auflösung schöner, also zum Anklicken und so.

Dann fehlt der Blick auf die Platine, wolltest du doch machen. 

Aber der Aufkleber "AMD Game Ready " ist cool.


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Mai 2011)

Jop, das Bild der Platine hab ich und schicke es gernen alle die es Interessiert per PN, allerdings ist es nicht sehr scharf geworden deshalb habe ich es nicht eingebunden.
OK auf Wunsch mehrere Leute hier werde ich morgen alle Bilder in Groß hochladen und verlinken


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Jop, das Bild der Platine hab ich und *schicke es* gernen alle die es Interessiert *per PN*, allerdings ist es *nicht sehr scharf* geworden deshalb habe ich es nicht eingebunden.



1. Her damit. 
2. Wieso nicht?


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Mai 2011)

1. Klar kommt gleich
2. Keine Ahnung ist mir auch erst jetzt aufgefallen, ich schau ob ich mit PS was retten kann


----------



## Shi (18. Mai 2011)

Bin ich doof oder seh ich keine Bilder?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (19. Mai 2011)

Ein schöner Test und gute Arbeit  Freut mich, dass das Netzteil bei dir gut ankommt.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Mai 2011)

Shi inzwischen sollten sie gehen.
@Daniel Ja und Danke nochmal!


----------



## AeroX (19. Mai 2011)

Schöööne, informative Review  

MfG


----------



## Chrisch (24. Mai 2011)

Kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen, hab das NT auch heute bekommen. Kann es sein das die Verkaufsversion bissel anders ist als die hier gezeigte?

Mein NT hat seitlich nicht den PCGH Schriftzug, was mich keinesfalls stört. Wundert mich nur da auf allen Produktbildern das Logo zu sehen ist.


----------



## sp01 (24. Mai 2011)

Ich vermute mal das es sich dabei um ein Wasserzeichen für das Bild handelt.


----------



## Compucase (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo!
Die neue Revision (ab sofort im Handel) kommt ohne den seitlichen Schriftzug da es von der Mehrheit so gewünscht wurde. Ansonsten ist aber alles optisch wie technisch identisch.


----------



## Chrisch (24. Mai 2011)

Vermute ich eher nicht, ist auf allen Produktfotos (selbst auf der Cougar Homepage) und Wa1lock hat ja auch noch eine Makro Aufnahme vom Logo gemacht. Warum sollte man von nem Wasserzeichen ne Makro Aufnahme machen? *

Edit: *ah danke für die Info. Ggf. sollten dann auch die Produktfotos angepasst werden 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Kusanar (24. Mai 2011)

Will ja nicht nörgeln, aber wenn die Bilder mal da waren, wo sind sie dann jetzt hin? Ich seh jedenfalls keine Bilder...
(WinXP/Firefox 4.0)


----------



## Chrisch (24. Mai 2011)

Öhm, was genau meinst du? Hier im Thread im ersten Post sind Bilder und auf der Homepage von Cougar sind Bilder.

Hmmm... Habs Netzteil gerade verbaut und muss sagen das ich dem Satz aus dem Review nicht zustimmen kann


> Der von Cougar verbaute Lüfter, der sich hinter der wabenförmigen Abdeckung verbirgt, ist ebenfalls sehr
> hochwertig, und belästigt einen mit keinerlei Wahrnehmbaren Geräuschen wie klackern des Lagers oder schleifen.


Also das Netzteil ist deutlich wahrnehmbar und der Lüfter ist keinesfalls leise. Also mein Enermax Eco 350W dagegen war leise / nicht hörbar!

Schade, werde das NT aber dann doch wohl zurück schicken müssen, denn das geht so nicht das das NT das lauteste Teil im PC ist


----------



## Kusanar (24. Mai 2011)

Also bei mir rödelt der Firefox ca. 5min rum mit der Meldung "Warten auf cdn.quisma.com ..." (hat anscheinend irgendwas mit Onlinemarketing zu tun ???). Dann is Ende Gelände, Bilder kommen keine... 

Werd heut abend nochmal von Zuhause probieren.

Im Internet Explorer 8 sehe ich übrigens auch keine Bilder...


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Mai 2011)

@Chrisch Das kann ich ganz und gar nicht nach vollziehen, was für ein Gehäuse hast du denn?
Und vllt. ist dein NT Kaputt/hat einen Defekt
@Kusanar Sry bei mir und bei vielen anderen gehen die Bilder, das liegt wohl an der Forumssoftware


----------



## hirschi-94 (24. Mai 2011)

Top Review, bzw. ich kann die Bilder sehen. 

@Chrisch

Ich kann mich erinnern, dass anfänglich diese Netzteilserie noch eine aggressivere Lüftersteuerrung hatte.
Die Netzteile aus der neueren Produktion sollten eine bereits optimierte Lüftersteuerrung besitzen. 
(Ich bin mir nicht zu 100% sicher, ich meine das mal aufgegriffen zu haben. - Vielleicht meldet sich Compucase diesbezüglich)


----------



## Chrisch (24. Mai 2011)

@ Wa1lock

Gehäuse ist nen Cubitek Mini-Tank, NT ist kein Stück warm da das System aktuell nur idle läuft und gerade mal 40W 
aus der Steckdose zieht (i7-2400, ASUS P8H67-I, MSI GTX460 1GB, SSD). Der Lüfter des NTs ist permanent deutlich 
wahrnehmbar. Compucase hat mir geschrieben das ggf. die Lüftersteuerung defekt ist was natürlich ärgerlich wäre.

Kann gut sein da der Lüfter selbst @ Vollast (Prime Custom + FurMark) keine Veränderung der Lüftergeschwindigkeit 
mitsich bringt. Aber so ist das Teil aktuell das lauteste am ganzen System.


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Mai 2011)

Also dann würde ich mir einfach ein Ersatz NT (zurück schicken und neues holen) holen das sollte helfen.
mfg


----------



## Chrisch (24. Mai 2011)

Naja, mal gucken was Compucase sagt. Dies wieder einschicken und nen neues bestellen wollte ich eigentlich nicht, 
die Händler brauchen ja auch immer ihre Zeit bis die die Kohle zurück überweisen und im mom ist davon genug von
mir im Umlauf 

Vielleicht könnte Compucase mir ja nen Vorabaustausch anbieten *liebguck* 

Dann könnte ich auch gleich probehören ob es nun an meinen NT liegt oder beim neuen auch so ist und ich nur zu
empfindlich bin


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Mai 2011)

So Hallo Leute,
hab mir das Review nochmal vorgeknöpft und nun Beschreibungen zwischen den Bildern hinzu gefügt.

mfg


----------



## Medikit (27. Mai 2011)

zwischen welchen Bildern?
ich sehe keine, weder im IE8 oder IE9, noch in Opera oder FF4


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Mai 2011)

Ich versteh es nicht, ich hab einen Mod und Stephan gefragt, ein paar sehen die Bilder andere nicht...


----------

